# Seeking CPC for Clinic Network



## stheresa5 (Feb 6, 2008)

We are seeking an experienced CPC for our clinic network billing office. (Primary Care and Specialty Clinics) We are located in Renton, Washington. If you have experience in this area and are seeking employment at this time, please feel welcome to email your resume to theresa.hans@ps.net. Thank you. 

Theresa


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am interested*

Please contact Dyann at 888-229-6268
Visit our website at rmmedicalmanagement.com
Thanks


----------

